# Reading Horse Sales



## claireross (7 March 2008)

I went today, just for a look.  It has obviously changed since I went as a teenager, there weren't hundreds of horses being sold out the back like they used to be.

But I do have a question for any one who was there, what were the shetlands and youngstoke in the first pen there for?  Did they go through the auction?  I really liked the dark grey one, he was so friendly.


----------



## JM07 (7 March 2008)

Reading has cleaned up it's act in recent years....

still get a few crap animals going through....but all in all most are nice animals.


----------



## lilpinkdonkey4 (7 March 2008)

When we were there the huge numbers of shetlands didnt go through the auction but were for sale afterwards... directly from the dealer. 

There was a very sorry looking coloured that i liked but didnt think it would be fair to take him home in my boot...


----------



## natalia (7 March 2008)

Normally the youngsters in the first couple of pens aren't entered in the sale, if you like any of these then ask the blokes near the pen, they can sell them to you. I think the bloke just rents the pen for the day and sells outside the ring. I haven't had much luck with horses from Reading, everything I've bought from there personally has either been cranky or had something nasty ie strangles. Its not a sale I would buy from again (new years resolution after all of last years headaches!). You can get some nice horses from there but i have just been unlucky! Iv'e known a few really nice cobs go through Reading so you might have better luck.


----------



## ruthsimms (8 March 2008)

A horse from our yard went to Reading sales today. He's a lovely chap and I hope he's gone to a good home.


----------



## lastchancer (8 March 2008)

At our local sale dealers often take youngstock along to have passports issued. the shetties might have been there for that, i'm sure they would sell you one tho


----------



## Rosexx (23 May 2008)

does anyone have a link for it?


----------



## Lv1 (15 November 2008)

I have never been to reading market I would love to go but i am affraid of getting a horse that looks good but then when i get it home it dies on me.
I am looking for something that will keep me busy over the winter. around 14.2 hh 3-7 broken or not,
Is it a good idea if i go there and look????
Are most of the ponies/horses broken there????

Any ideas.... is it still the first friday of every month 

thank u


----------



## Ashtree (6 December 2008)

I go 2 reading nearly every month, the pen at the front is not horses for sale through auction, but is sold by a dealer. You have to be careful, he does not give the same price to everybody, if you look interested, he will say they are more. His price will vary from 350 to 600 pounds, shetlands he sells can also be very expensive. if u are going to buy a horse from the auction, normally they are sold because they need an experienced rider or they have something wrong with them. <font color="red">  </font>


----------



## mylersmystery (27 January 2009)

I know it's a while since you asked this question, but the auctioneers website is http://www.tsauction.co.uk/auction_equestrian.asp


----------



## DaniiDiamond (7 March 2009)

does anyone know when the next one is? I want to pick up a new project and it's the closest one I know.
also were is it held?


----------



## mylersmystery (26 March 2009)

The next one should be on Friday 3rd April,  but the last one was cancelled so it's probably best to check on the auctioneers website beforehand, which is: http://www.tsauction.co.uk/auction_equestrian.asp


----------



## trppleberry (19 April 2009)

<font color="red">  *where is the reading horse market??? im just wondering so could any of you tell me and reply to my email address------ trppleberry@hotmail.co.uk thanks a bunch  xxx* </font>


----------

